# Solved - Need to unbind /dev from /mnt/gentoo

## FastTurtle

I've not found the command syntax to unbind /dev & /sys from /mnt/gentoo and I need it since it turns out I screwed up the partitioning and don't want to reboot the damn system just to solve the problem.

I've attempted umount -f /mnt/gentoo but get the damn message that /mnt/gentoo is busy (no shit since both /dev and /sys are connected there). Any help would be appreciatedLast edited by FastTurtle on Sun Apr 14, 2013 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

graceful exit:

```
exit

cd

umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}

reboot
```

reboot not required for your purpose

----------

## FastTurtle

Thanks for the confirmation as I'd remembered how to do it.

Nice to see how to get proc and such also unmounted.

----------

